# Fog lights as drl's? Possible?



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just thinking and checking out stuff on eBay and wondering if it is at all possible to run just the fog lights as drl's. 

I'm in Canada so I have to have the drl's on and I have not found a way to actually turn off the drl's. I've seen other cars with this and would like to have my fog lights running instead of my headlights(that flicker and drives me crazy).

Any insight would be great or if anyone else has done it or tried it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...depends upon *how* the Fog Lamps receive their power. If simply "switched" on/off from +12VDC (battery) then whatever 'controls' their on/off switching must be re-routed from current activator over to the DRL 'controller.'

...if they're controlled by software, then it's possible they can be "switched" by using a modified re-programming of some sort.

...as soon as the electrical schematics & diagrams become known (ie: Helm: Cruze Service Manual), then such questions will become much easier to answer.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...depends upon *how* the Fog Lamps receive their power. If simply "switched" on/off from +12VDC (battery) then whatever 'controls' their on/off switching must be re-routed from current activator over to the DRL 'controller.'
> 
> ...if they're controlled by software, then it's possible they can be "switched" by using a modified re-programming of some sort.
> 
> ...as soon as the electrical schematics & diagrams become known (ie: Helm: Cruze Service Manual), then such questions will become much easier to answer.


I have the RS package so it is the OEM switch.

Thanks 'Cuda for the quick response!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i find myself turning off the auto control and then pressing fog light button. this turns on fog lights without headlights but all the surrounding lights will be on as well. i do this in the morning when its getting light out but still need lights... just trying to be different!!! haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So if I just replace my current headlights and foglights with h.i.d lights it screws up the switching for my lights? Or it stays original ?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So if I just replace my current headlights and foglights with h.i.d lights it screws up the switching for my lights? Or it stays original ?


The problem with the HID kits, is that the Cruze uses the low beams at reduced power for the DRLs, because of this, when you put HIDs in the low beams, the low voltage isn't enough to fire them up, which is why some people have the flickering issue. This can be remedied by turning the DRLs off and manually controlling the headlights. In Canada however, DRLs are mandated and cannot be turned off, hence the OP's question I believe.

There are of course ways around this by re-wiring certain parts of the lights so you can retain the automatic light function or turn off the DRLs altogether.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

if you use the relay harness for the low beam hids, there is no flickering issue. all the relay harness needs is a signal to start taking power from the battery and powering the hids.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

jrrsmith18 said:


> if you use the relay harness for the low beam hids, there is no flickering issue. all the relay harness needs is a signal to start taking power from the battery and powering the hids.


How does the set up with a relay harness affect the use of the DRLs and the automatic lights?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> How does the set up with a relay harness affect the use of the DRLs and the automatic lights?


 Automatic works the same and the DRL's will just be your low beam HID's with no reduction in brightness like regular DRL's are.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

I would just try and find a DRL delete. I have deleted my DRL's on all my cars and have never gotten a ticket. Running your HID's as a DRL will just look bad and will greatly decrease the life of your bulbs.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. Running HIDs as DRLs will kill the bulb and doesn't look good. Do you live in Canada Tom?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah. Running HIDs as DRLs will kill the bulb and doesn't look good. Do you live in Canada Tom?


No, Chicago. HID bulbs are listed as having a long lifespan than regular bulbs from whai I read.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

I found this online. It's the schematic for the all of the front lighting. My brain just blew up a little bit looking at it and I'm sure there's guy here that know a lot more about this stuff.

Just wanna see if you guys can think of anything.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah. Running HIDs as DRLs will kill the bulb and doesn't look good. Do you live in Canada Tom?


Yes. I'm from Toronto. Cops would be more likely to give you a ticket for improperly aimed headlights(HID's). I've seen them give tickets for people running HID's in a reflector housing but never seen them give a ticket to anyone for not having DRL's.



Big Tom said:


> No, Chicago. HID bulbs are listed as having a long lifespan than regular bulbs from whai I read.


I think he meant me.


----------



## Mrhuey4 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Drl cool blue*

Was wondering if I could replace my headlights/drl with the cool blue or super white headlights? If so what bulb number should I be looking for? I've tried a few websites and can only info on the h.I.d conversion. Just want the bulbs. 

Thanks
Zack


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

When I get back from the desert on this calibration trip, I am going to work through with a gent from GM and use their scantool to sort this issue out...


----------

